# Dynamisches Menü - möglichst simpel !?



## The_real_Guru (1. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte ein Menü realisieren, welches so funktioniert wie dieses hier: http://www.scriptocean.com/menu.html

Jedoch würde ich gerne auf Flash verzichten (außer jemand kann mir eine kostenfreie Lösung nennen). Ist es möglich ein solches Menü mit HTML zu realisieren, oder muss ich JavaScript/ Java / Flash einsetzen?

.guru


----------



## Masl (2. Februar 2004)

schau dir das hier mal an ich denke das könnte dir weiter helfen....

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130021.html


----------



## The_real_Guru (2. Februar 2004)

erstmal danke für deine Antwort!

Leider such ich eher ein Menu, welches wie das von mir verlinkte Menü die Untermenüs strukturiert und nicht diese horizontal bzw. vertikal aufpoppen lässt !?

.guru


----------

